# Antena Isis Proteus



## Shevastation (Jun 30, 2011)

Alguien sabe donde encentro el componente de Antena en Isis Proteus, yo me acuerdo que un día lo vi, pero ahora que lo necesito para simular un control remoto RF  no logro encontrarlo, alguien sabe donde buscarlo ?


----------



## 1024 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola, en miscellaneous, solo para esquema


----------



## Shevastation (Jul 1, 2011)

no m sale en miscellaneos =(


----------



## maverick13 (Jul 10, 2011)

hola tienes que conectar las salida TX  del modulo emisor, al la entrada RX en el modulo receptor mediante un puente, asi funciona bien puesto que no hay antenas  en proteus


----------

